# Snapper season is like a vacation ...



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Snapper season brings out the kid in me. Seems like it's never gonna get here and it's over way too soon! But it sure is fun! Last Monday was another great day of fishing. Maybe that "Fall season" will come true ... :whistling:


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice snaps!


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 27, 2013)

nice trip fellas


----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

Agree, it's too soon, hope we will have a fall season.


----------



## redstripe (May 30, 2013)

Or just sensible, non politically motivated seasons. 28 days is criminal.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty fish!


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks! Hey Captain Jake, your "fish board" (in your report / post) makes mine look like a "bait board!" Hope I can catch Grouper like that one day ... wow!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty bag & board.
catch 'em up.


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

28 days is ridiculous..


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

With this truncated season the last few years, it makes it almost compelling to get out and fish as many days as possible........ Being driven to fish takes some of the enjoyment out of the sport...... 

My friend even makes two trips on some days....That's a bit much....

If we pure recreational guys--not charters-- had an open season, I probably would not fish for snapper any more days per year and would not feel that I needed to 'fill the freezer'......


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

spot on I am fishing more for redsnapper than I ever have,and because of the pressure of so few days .I personally think a shorter season is putting far more pressure on the fish than a longer season.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

I have to agree. When I'm on vacation, I squeeze everything I can into every day. Likewise, when June gets here, it's all about the Snapper. But if I was on vacation all the time, I would take things a little easier. And if I could catch "a few" Snapper all year long, I would target a wider variety of fish. Go figure. But I guess someone still has to decide what the definition of "a few" is. Oh we'll.


----------

